# Позвонок АТЛАНТА



## 78ira5 (25 Июл 2011)

Уважаемые доктора, возможно ли человеку в 30 лет поставить на место первый шейный позвонок?
Мне сказали, что мозжечок закрыт позвонком, что делать?


----------



## abelar (26 Июл 2011)

Можно. если знать где его место. Мозжечок находится внотри черепа, а первый шейный - снаружи. Если мозжечок сьехал на первый шейный позвонок, то покойного это уже  не интересует...


----------



## 78ira5 (3 Авг 2011)

скажите, а то что изза искревления шейных позванков нарушилось мозговое кровообращение с одной стороны на 50 % с этим то что делать?


----------

